# Does your P9 do this anyone? Please comment.



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

The stock guide rod on my P9 seems to bind with the guide rod hole in the slide. The rod is metal not plastic. I sanded the rod down once and polished it, but after 50 rounds it looks like this again. Is the hole machined in the slide too small, the rod diameter too large?


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

My K9 doesn't do that. I think I would send it back to Kahr for correction.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

That's why I asked about the stainless guide rod. Mine looks about the same, I too lightly sanded with 800 grit, then polished it down real nice and haven't shot it since. Kahr sells that stainless rod for a reason, I wonder if it somehow holds up to this better.... but you'd think that a gun of this quality and price wouldn't have an inherent problem like this. If that stainless rod is the cure, the gun should have come with it!


----------



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

Well in this case the factory rod isn't plastic so it shouldn't matter when "upgrading" to a stainless rod, a metal rod shouldn't do this regardless. The stainless rod is mostly for people who want something stronger or heavier than a platic rod, but this one already is steel. The spring is either placing too much pressure, or the hole in the slide is too tight. The spring once slipped over the rod is like a chinese finger trap, it wont back off easy, but my dads cw40's spring slides on and off the rod with ease. Maybe the rod's diameter is a tad off. I'm calling Kahr tomorrow.


----------



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

I called kahr and they said it's "normal" on the P9. Either way they're sending me a new guide rod and spring for free, but I am still curious if there are other guns doing this. Thanks


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I ordered a stainless rod on monday, for asthetics as much as anything. Hope to get it soon. Kahr seems pretty good about giving out freebies to adress any quarks with your gun. When I talked to the technical support guy, he said that the P9 was their most popular model. that kinda suprised me. I woulda figured the PM9, or atleast the CW over the P9 for its cost difference.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Top Glock- I've been looking at those Kramer 'below the belt' http://www.kramerleather.com/productDetail.cfm?productID=2&categoryID=23holsters quite a bit, and the problem with them is that the entire gun is virtuallly behind and below your beltline, fine for an ultra compact gun like the pm9 and smaller, but not so with the p9.

On the other hand, what I don't like about the feel of the regular IWB holster is that half of the gun is hanging out over your beltline, and since I usually don't wear very long and loose shirts, I want the weapon a little more consealed within the pant. Ideally, about 80% of the slide and all of the frame would be below the waist, with the handle protruding out and possibly at a FBI tilt.

I was told by a gun counter guy that Kramer will custom make a holster for any gun if its not already in their lineup, for a small additional charge, and since everything is handmade anyway, I'm going to see if I can talk them into making that 'below the belt clip' for the p9, but with the clip stitched on a little lower and possibly at the FBI tilt angle. Hope I get lucky! Let me know if that makes any sense!


----------



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

I got the new free rod from kahr, once the slide is racked I manually adjust the rod by hand to align it with the barrel, and then it stays straight after that. I think that might have been the problem, we'll see once I shoot it again. The only thing about that holster for me would be the sacrifice of draw speed. I personally am willing to cover the uppper part of the gun with a shirt if it allows me to get a good fast grip when I only have a split second to draw the unit. Personal preference though.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

well, like I said, the entire handle and top 1'' of the slide would be above the waist line. I just don't like the feel of the gun half way hanging out of my pants. If you look at a picture of a holstered gun in a traditional IWB holster, more than half of the gun's mass is above the belt line, and that's how it feels to me.


----------

